# Yamaha RX-v663 intermittent remote operation.



## andrewdenny (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is my first post. My Yamaha RX-V663 AV receiver accepts remote control commands sometimes. it is not the remote that came with the receiver as I also have the URC KP900 remote and the same problem occurs. Another strange thing is that I also have the URC MRF260 and I have connected it to the ir in on the back of the receiver and the intermittent operation is the same. i have upgraded the firmware with the wav file from Yamaha's site (RXV863_VX63_TIdata1_ver4_7rE057_D_LR_R1_IFON_V3.1.wav) and I still get the problem. When it is working, it will work all day and all night, but if you turn it off, the next morning, there is no guarantee that it will function correctly. I've searched for a long time online to see if anyone else has this problem and have not come up with any solutions.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

andrewdenny said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. My Yamaha RX-V663 AV receiver accepts remote control commands sometimes. it is not the remote that came with the receiver as I also have the URC KP900 remote and the same problem occurs. Another strange thing is that I also have the URC MRF260 and I have connected it to the ir in on the back of the receiver and the intermittent operation is the same. i have upgraded the firmware with the wav file from Yamaha's site (RXV863_VX63_TIdata1_ver4_7rE057_D_LR_R1_IFON_V3.1.wav) and I still get the problem. When it is working, it will work all day and all night, but if you turn it off, the next morning, there is no guarantee that it will function correctly. I've searched for a long time online to see if anyone else has this problem and have not come up with any solutions.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS, I must say, this is a fairly esoteric issue to have. I am guessing it might be the IR Receiver ib the AVR just to take a guess. If you had the Factory Remote or could borrow a Yamaha AVR Remote, I suppose you could make double sure it is an internal issue with the AVR. 

Thankfully, you can still use the AVR at all times. I do know it must be inconvenient not to be able to count on your Remote to work however. Once you have determined the issue, please share it with us to enhance our knowledge base. Perhaps doing a Microprocessor Reset could do the trick. Every Brand has a different routine for doing so and I am not familiar with Yamaha's, but it is in the Owners Manual.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## andrewdenny (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the response. I Think that the unit is reset after you do a firmware upgrade. What is the most surprising thing is that I cannot find anyone who has a similar problem with that series of Yamaha receiver. This is good since it tells me that it is probably a one-time part failure rather than a model wide problem. The unit coupled with my polk audio speakers sound great in my 16 x12 bedroom. I will definitely go with another Yamaha receiver and probably put this current one in my studio where i will be closer to it and would be able to control it from the front panel.


----------



## varnk (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a Yamaha RX-V367 receiver that is having the same problem that you described. The remote works intermittently. This just started happening a few days ago. I replaced the batteries in the remote, but the problem still occurs. I have a second universal remote that is also having the same problem controlling the receiver. I tried doing a factory reset of the receiver, but it didn't fix the problem.

Did you eventually find a solution with your receiver?


----------



## notdumasilook (Dec 4, 2017)

check for corrosion on batteries and contacts


----------

